# Poulan Micro Super XXV leaky fuel tank



## woodbutcher (Apr 25, 2005)

I see a lot of questions about Poulan saws in this forum. There seems to be a trend....my problem is a leak in the bottom of the fuel tank. I'm considering JB weld, but I don't know if I'll be able to get the tank back into the housing if I build up the surface as much as it will need. Is there anything that will coat the inside of the tank to stop a leak?
Butch


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

How did the leak develop ??
thanks,


----------



## woodbutcher (Apr 25, 2005)

The saw belongs to a relative. Apparantly, vibration of the metal housing caused wear to the bottom of the tank. To remove the tank from the housing, it looks like I may have to squeeze the tank inward on itself. This may cause more of a leak.
Butch


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

If the saw appears to have quite a bit of life left in it, might be better off to order new tank, Poulan part # 530010775, lists for 27.50,
thanks,


----------



## woodbutcher (Apr 25, 2005)

Yep, thanks. I believe you're right. I took the tank out. Somebody before me had forced it out, causing a tear in the bottom. I made two attempts to seal it with JB Weld, but I don't think that's going to hold. Thanks again for the info.
Butch


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Have you thought about soldering it? It could be a pretty simple fix. Post a picture of the hole/crack. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## woodbutcher (Apr 25, 2005)

Thanks, George. I wish I had tried that. I got the saw back together after using JBWeld to patch the hole. I've used regular JB Weld for similar things before, but this time I used quickset. I tried it after 30 minutes, and it leaked. So I cleaned it up and tried again. I hope it holds this time. If not, I think I'll buy a new tank.
Butch


----------



## richieb (Jun 3, 2010)

If you take both sides of the housing off Chain side and start rope side the tank shouldn't be too hard to get to. I bought an old complete saw on e bay and used the parts I needed and have some spares.


----------

